# Jet ski fishing



## pokitbusa (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking to follow someone inshore to learn the waters and how to fish off a jet ski.


----------



## Alwaysinshorts (Jun 14, 2012)

I might head to galveston jetties for a short period to catcg some sheephead. You are welcome to join if I go. 

Minh 7139271623


----------



## showtimesharkhunting (Jul 31, 2013)

I will be at the access just past the the state park but im only using my skis to run surf lines out this trip, was originally planning on taking a trip out to the platforms but the rain chances ruined that. If youre interested in fishing out of the surf you can come find us, Green F250 lifted double jet ski trailer attached right past the state park


----------

